# Baretta 96A1 .40S&W



## Choptank (Jan 31, 2013)

New .40 owner. Have some handgun experience, but not a lot. Used to trap and carried a simle .38 revolver for use as needed.

There seems to be a lot of ammo variations out there and I am wondering what works best with the Baretta .40. Any thoughts?


----------



## rdstrain49 (Dec 13, 2012)

Never heard of "Baretta"


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Most Beretta's will eat anything well... their not finicky like certain guns. 

Never found a round any of my Beretta's didn't like.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

If your talking about practice ammo, WWB 180 gr., or Blazer Brass 180 gr. work well....for defense, I prefer anything by Corbon...seems to be the most accurate for me. You've got a nice firearm there......


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

ran 300 rounds out of the box with blazer 165 and 180 gr. for targets. not 1 problem.


----------

